# Some new ones



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are a few new colors I have been messing with. Cliff


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Obviously you've mastered the transparent colors. Nice.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Musky2, you're pictures aren't showing.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Obviously you've mastered the transparent colors. Nice.



know thats funny , love the sarcasam i do, lol,  

Etch


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a reminder... 

Pix must be 800 x 600 or less to be uploaded... They'll still show up well....

Another good photo hosting/editing site is www.picnik.com

You can edit and resize for free, then save to your computer...

That's what I use...


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Got it. Thanks !
Cliff


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful work on the stars and stripes themed lure!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Musky2. I love your work, especially the flag theme. That was especially well done!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

welcome, musky2, love your paint, you got some wicked skills bro, bottom one is my fav!!!

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

All three of those are sweet, but the flag gets my vote...looks like a tough one to reproduce...really cool paint job!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Cliff those look nice. Welcome aboard. Man can up paint!


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I guess I should have mentioned that the flag lure is the only one that is not total airbrushing. It primarily is a decal from "pine car". They are skins used on pine car derby cars and come in several variations. Very easy to apply but a little expensive for a big lure, could do several 4" lures with a kit though. You can find them in the hobby section at many stores. I picked these up at Roush Hardware in Westerville. Still have to fade the seams on the back and belly with an airbrush similar to a foiled lure. Also seen it in a realistic lighting and a green reptile scale there. Here are a few more airbrushed (and seasponged) ones.
Cliff


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

The "seasponged" effect is really cool looking...the other two are very nice as well...I am always intrigued with new ways to finish lures...great looking baits you have there! I also like your choice of eyes...mind sharing where you got them?


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

I order the eyes from here ...
http://lisa.staton.home.insightbb.com/index.htm

Cliff


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are awesome looking baits. I too like the one done with sea sponge. I'd have never thought of that. Wonder if it would work on my smaller walleye baits. I really like that slight splash of color on the belly too. Very realistic.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Those look great even out of focus.:G :F


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Musky- Great colors here, all of them look good and yes the sponged on is something different, it's amazing what you can use to get a really natural pattern. I particularly like the trout pattern. Keep them coming. pete


----------

